
Show HN: Pop Theories - The place to share Fan Theories - atchoum
https://poptheories.com
======
atchoum
In case anyone was wondering, here is the stack I use :

* React

* Styled-Components

* GraphQL/Apollo

* Java backend, Spring Boot and GraphQL library

* Couchbase as DB

* Auth0

Quite unusual I would say, but it works quite nicely !

